# Soundiron | In The Studio with Film Composer Brandon Roberts



## Soundiron Team (Nov 5, 2018)

Film/TV composer Brandon Roberts invited us to his studio to demonstrate our Tuned Artillery library on his score for Unbroken: Path To Redemption.

He walked us through his process of blending real artillery shells with Tuned Artillery to get the amazing final result. Brandon also gave us a studio tour showing off his go-to gear.

​


----------

